# Uber Excited!!!!!!!!!!



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

So I will be attending a horse show on Saturday! I'm super excited! Star and I have been away from the show ring for too long, due to personal issues and money. We used to show in western pleasure walk jog. Star has been a champion in this for I believe 3 years in a row. Her first ever show we took 2nd. She is always in the blue's and reds. This year we will be showing in Halter. Halter is basically showing a dog. The animal is based on conformation. Today I got my fancy show halter. It's dark oil (dark brown) with silver plating, that have gold accents. 









This is my ever growing ribbon collection. All of them are stuffed in a box somewhere. The last time I counted I believe I had 40 blues. 4 champion ribbons (the really big ones). And also I think 20 plus reds. The other ribbons were won on other horses. 









I'm just excited to see how we will do at the show. This will be our first time in halter but we will do well. She just might have tough competition! I'll post pictures saturday evening. XD


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

good luck!! i hope yall take the show


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Best of luck!!! Hope you get a nice sized on to add on


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

It is now officially friday my time!  I spent yesterday cleaning and polishing up my pony. She got the usual water bath. Since using soap removes much needed coat oils that add to the sheen. These are some pics of her. She isn't that shiny in this pic but once I got done with her she looked and felt amazing. She was so shiny I could literally almost see my refection. Now the trick is to keep her confined to her stall until the show. Of course she will be taken out to get exercise like always. But it is super hard to keep a black horse clean. So she is getting the bubble horse treatment. Such as later this evening I will exercise her and spend my time spreading around her coat oils. I gotta keep up the shine 

Later today will consist of much to do. More grooming, loading the trailer, making sure I have everything which is needed, stocking up on food, water, electrolytes, cleaning tack, preparing outfits, last minute practice, trailer loading refresher one last time, and much more! It's gonna be a busy day.

After the bath 









Her gorgeously long tail. Which drags on the ground. It's all natural and gets treated better then my own hair XD It was only let down to be washed.









All cleaned up and in her clean stall, with clean fresh bedding. While enjoying dinner.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Best of luck Evey!! You horse is GORGEOUS!!! My mom had a pony and did shows with her! Those were some of the best memories of her life! I am JEALOUS!! Someday I will have me a horse!  I hope!


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

It's go time!  I'm off to go kick some butt, if I can! I'll post tons of pictures later!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Good luck  miss going to all the horse shows , so please post up pics later


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

My horse is an ass and can go die in a hole right now. She refused to load in the trailer for the show so my sister got to go but I had to stay home, because I apparently wasted 5yrs on this horse. We have been practicing all week, even went on a practice trailer ride, but today nope. She decides to say screw you and the 5yrs that you put into me because I'm not going to load in the trailer. So you get to waste your life away on a lost cause. I am so tired of this! She loads in most the time by herself but when she actually needs to load in the trailer to either go somewhere or go home, then no. She will stick up her nose and say you fail at life. When I got her she had been beaten into a trailer with a 4x4, so she had never been properly trained. It took me a whole year before I could get her in and out of the trailer. She has even loaded up in the trailer in huge storms, with lighting, pouring rain, thunder, and huge winds! But no. I waste 5 yrs of training, love, an care on this horse for her not to load for just one day.

I ran her ass into the ground(horsemen terminology) until she was dripping with sweat and foaming. Sweating under her flymask and foaming where it rubs. I was even shaking and breathing heavy. Mainly because I was so aggravated it was ridiculous. Then I just left her outside (in the round pen). I am to angry to even look at her. I seriously am almost about to give up on her. I took her in, and kept her even after my parents had wanted to sell her. Because she used to be so much worse. But no. I spend a decent chunk of my time to help her, fix her up, have faith in her, and give her a loving home. And I did it all for nothing.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Im sorry but WHAT? If she is dripping wet and sweaty and you just left her You best be lucky im not your neighbor. GET YOUR ASS out there and walk that horse. I have seen way too many die of colic and crap from not properly being cooled down before being allowed to go lay down and drink water. I get your pissed at her but use your head. 

I have had horses I have taken 5 HOURS to load because they decided they wanted to be an ass. Once on the way to nationals my very well trained MARE decided nope she didn't want to go in the trailer. You give up you give in they learn very quick when they do that they get out of it. I bought a horse that used to buck her rider off all the time, they would go into the feild she would buck her off the rider would WALK her back to the barn unsaddle and she would get to go eat and play, learned that is all it takes. My first few rides looked like a rodeo , after she learned she would't get away with it she was great.

I get if you guys were in a rush today and couldn't wait to work her in the trailer but when that trailer gets back you get her in it , guaranteed it will pay off in the long run no matter HOW long it takes today. Trust me I know how you feel , your mad , upset , frustrated I get it I have been there . Keep your cool , they play off that energy you give off. Did you try the lunge line across her rear and gently pulling up the slack as she inches forward? Alot of times with that pressure behind them it helps keeping them from backing up or trying to run back out , the line gives you that added benefit that you are far enough away if she kicks back. 

Next show try loading a couple hours early, it wont hurt her to sit in there a bit , give her water and food and she will be just fine. This way gives you a wider window and your not so rushed having to go and maybe help keep your nerves calm , she most likely felt the excitement and energy of something going on and that effected her willingness to load up . 

Serious though if she is sweaty and hot, get out there and cool her down. When you have calmed down you may very well regret not doing that properly.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Jaws101 said:


> My horse is an ass and can go die in a hole right now. She refused to load in the trailer for the show so my sister got to go but I had to stay home, because I apparently wasted 5yrs on this horse. We have been practicing all week, even went on a practice trailer ride, but today nope. She decides to say screw you and the 5yrs that you put into me because I'm not going to load in the trailer. So you get to waste your life away on a lost cause. I am so tired of this! She loads in most the time by herself but when she actually needs to load in the trailer to either go somewhere or go home, then no. She will stick up her nose and say you fail at life. When I got her she had been beaten into a trailer with a 4x4, so she had never been properly trained. It took me a whole year before I could get her in and out of the trailer. She has even loaded up in the trailer in huge storms, with lighting, pouring rain, thunder, and huge winds! But no. I waste 5 yrs of training, love, an care on this horse for her not to load for just one day.
> 
> I ran her ass into the ground until she was dripping with sweet and foaming. I was even shaking and breathing heavy. Then I just left her outside. I am to angry to even look at her. I seriously am almost about to give up on her. I took her in, and kept her even after my parents had wanted to sell her. Because she used to be so much worse. But no. I spend a decent chunk of my time to help her, fix her up, have faith in her, and give her a loving home. And I did it all for nothing.


Well.. All i can say is you have a lot to learn about training, preparation and conditioning.. As well as generalized animal - care.

Being online, it can be hard to tell what someone is truly about, what the preach and where their knowledge runs out until it comes to slip ups.. Anyone who "fakes knowledge" whether that be to them selves or to others knowingly, ends up digging their own holes through inconsistency and mixed views.

You have trouble with your dog, perhaps you say it is getting better and for all i know it is, however you seek advice and act like no one could really offer anything useful.. Regardless of the years some members have spent involved in these specific or unspecific animals. Now you give more red flagged information about yourself how you run this horse i believe you rescued (if memory recalls correctly) into the ground with preparations for a show you haven't done in a while, to find yourself yet disappointed.. When in fact, given you rescued this fine animal you should more or less be interested in the pet frame of care. I encourage ALL to give their dogs a purpose other than sitting on the couch not doing a damn thing, in fact i feel it is a waste of ANY animal to do so.. However, there is a fine line of what is more or less plausible. You wouldn't breed a rescue dog, you can't show a rescue dog, in most cases you wouldn't work a rescue dog as there is a significant grey area of which is unknown.. Except in rare cases however as a GENERAL rule it can be applied..

Point being, you get what you get. If you want a ____ animal, you go to the proven source. Whether that be the show ring, protection, catch/strike, schutzhund, matching, whatever.. The only way to feed a sound animal and have the best chances of that youngin' to prove themselves worthy of such abilities is to ensure from the get those said animals are instilled with the the needed genetic foundation of prevailing. The rest is up to the animal itself or the handler to ensure all that work before hand hasn't gone to waste.

I can FULLY understand the disappointment, frustration and let down of the situation.. Been there (with dogs) and ultimately had nothing or no one to blame for myself.. Over working to the ground to the point of breaking the mental and physical state to continue.. The building process virtually reduced to squat and ALL the work thrown due to carelessness and immaturity.

You re-evaluate yourself and let your pride down, accept you did it wrong and build yourself again.. Sometimes again, again and again.. To not do so, well..  - Better accept that keeps happening.

To do all this to an unknown, is a bit of a shot in the dark.. It may work, it may not work.. You may have broke your horse down and will have to either start ALL over or accept this horse is now a pet. Is it the horses fault? No. Some where you drove the horse down. Thats life, tough  accept it and learn or keep goin' in a circle.

I don't know you personally but particularly lately, i've seen enough to make an educated view of what your about and what your doing. While true, i may be wrong and willing to accept this however i have enough experience and have dealt with enough people to make quite an educated answer.

You can deny, you can argue.. Don't prove anything to me or anyone on here. It is the internet and easily clicking the "x" resolves all.. This has nothing to do with anyone but yourself and bettering yourself.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

angelbaby said:


> Im sorry but WHAT? If she is dripping wet and sweaty and you just left her You best be lucky im not your neighbor. GET YOUR ASS out there and walk that horse.


Do that at A racetrack and the stewards will rule you off.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

angelbaby said:


> Im sorry but WHAT? If she is dripping wet and sweaty and you just left her You best be lucky im not your neighbor. GET YOUR ASS out there and walk that horse. I have seen way too many die of colic and crap from not properly being cooled down before being allowed to go lay down and drink water. I get your pissed at her but use your head.
> 
> Serious though if she is sweaty and hot, get out there and cool her down. When you have calmed down you may very well regret not doing that properly.


She wasn't dripping sweat from everywhere. She was sweaty, and she foamed up where her fly mask rubbed her forehead. That was the biggest spot that she sweated was where her fly mask was. Of course anyone would drip sweat from a spot in which you have a piece of material. But she wasn't drenched in sweat as though it looked like she had been given a bath. She wasn't left in a stall either. She was left in the large roundpen where she could walk and I did take away her water. Then I went back out there and gave her water after she had time to walk around the roundpen. Hell the first thing she did after I stopped chasing her was she dropped and rolled then walked around. Horses are the one thing I know a hell of a lot about. I used to work at a saddlebred farm with horses worth half a mill, the one stallion is actually worth about 1mill right now. Plus I got to take care of the Friesians as well and the other various breeds. That included riding, training, feeding, grooming, and medical aid.

I have been around horses all my life and know exactly what I am doing when it comes to working, training, and owning horses. I could go on and on about how much I know, and the experience that I have.

The reason it is so frustrating is that she has been to shows, she knows the deal. As stated we practiced all week and she loaded up just fine. We even went on a practice trailer ride too. Both horses loaded, took them around the block and came home. But today she wouldn't. You also can't pressure her into the trailer since it makes her freak out more, after all she was abused into a trailer the very first time. I spent a whole year being patient and working with her. Not many people will sacrifice a whole year to train one horse to load in a trailer. But she has had a rough past and I could understand. So I did it the natural way and she usually does just run right in. I would of tried a lot more today but I had to quit and let my sister at least take her yearling to her first show. That is why she got worked. I didn't give up and she got worked for not loading. She knows she was a brat and knows that you get worked when you don't behave.

Today I even had my sister try to load her this morning, as well as loading my young sisters baby before her so she could see that it was ok. But no, she refused over and over and then when backing her away from the trailer she gave me attitude such as rearing and kicking. I worked her a few minutes then tried again. And still nothing. She just wouldn't load. And there is nothing wrong with her, nothing changed, same trailer same scenario, same area. She had no reason to do what she did. It was just like it would be any other day same people in the yard, same other horse to load with her. There was no excitement, nothing. She just wanted to be a huge ass today which she accomplished rather well.

Just so others know running a horse into the ground is a term. You don't actually run then until they become injured or die. (I've seen that happen myself.) You run them until they get tired. Star here can run 20 laps around an acre by herself and be just fine. She has the energy and the stamina. If horses don't listen you make their feet move. Another trainer term. In making their feet move you make them think, you make them work. Watch a few training videos and you will see that when working with horses most the time when they do something right they are sweated out and breathing heavy. Because you have to work them into it. Its basic training. If your horses doesn't do it then you work them, and try it again. So no this is not bad for them, it's a technique. If they don't listen they work. Unlike with dogs horses are bigger, stronger and harder to control when they are being a brat. Horses also can't bolt or rear when their feet are moving in a circle. Yes she does sweat, she is a black horse and it was hot outside. No direct sun but still humid. So in saying working her into the ground and making her sweat, it means working until she is tired. If she had enough energy to be a brat rear, buck and kick, then she sure as hell has enough energy to burn off by running around a round pen.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

Also unlike domesticated horses you have to work with mustangs differently. If you watch people when they first get mustangs they usually run them around a round pen until they stop and look at you. When they stop and look at you, then you reward them by letting them relax while watching you. Mustangs are completely different then your average everyday horse. You have to use their body language to train them, and if you pressure a mustang to try to get them to do anything then they usually fight back. Also with this breed they have spirit, Star never lost her spirit so she very much so has some of her old wild horse mentality. They also have tons of energy and can go for miles. Which is why they are good for endurance riding just like Arabs. Also why when owning one you have to earn their trust. You don't really own a mustang either, you have a partner ship with them. Mutual respect.

So this makes things difficult for most people to understand. Since mustangs are no where near being the same as your average every day barn bred and raised horse. Mustangs require lots of time, respect and knowledge to work with them. They are also one of the smartest breeds, besides Arabians.

And no Star was not rescued. She was shipped to us from Cali, since my dads friend owned her. His daughter rode her until Star threw her off and she was to scared to get back on. That was also an issue we had when I got her. I've had my fair share of being bucked off that horse and I have pieces of what once was a saddle. She now doesn't buck anymore unless some one else tries to ride her. I have spent 5 years working and training that horse. I always get complements on how well she behaves, how well she listens to me and how quiet she is. She really has come a long way since I got her.

See this is her on any day. I walk her around the yard most of the time like this. I just use my voice and hand signals. 





And in this one it shows how she listens to these commands. Not other ques are given, just voice.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

All i can really say is your preaching to the wrong person about working animals.. Since you say Star isn't rescued, it does change a bit of my other post. However, i still stand by that you seem to be "immature" when it comes to certain areas. Not on a personal level as i don't know you, but perhaps, "novice" if you will.

But that is all i'll really say.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

KMdogs said:


> All i can really say is your preaching to the wrong person about working animals.. Since you say Star isn't rescued, it does change a bit of my other post. However, i still stand by that you seem to be "immature" when it comes to certain areas. Not on a personal level as i don't know you, but perhaps, "novice" if you will.
> 
> But that is all i'll really say.


You can say what you will. But you are the first to ever think I am immature. You can think I am immature when it comes to something that I have the most experience in, which im sure you don't know much about horses, there behavior or let alone how to handle one. Unless someone has experience with horses first hand, no inexperienced person can sit there and criticize what they do not know. It is one thing to read about horses, compared to actually handling them. Unless you handle one, or live around one, then all read knowledge means nothing when it comes to the animals behavior or handling.

Just like I can't sit there and preach to people about how their methods of training there own dog is wrong. I'm not so experienced when it comes to such and I know it. Like with any other animal. I can't sit there and say they are doing things wrong, that's not right and that they know nothing about it, when it is there line of expertise.

As for preaching, I am not preaching to anyone. I stated facts, and the truth.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

And to add insult to injury Star loaded up just fine in the trailer for my sister as of 20 minutes ago. She walked right in, like she usually does. -___-


----------

